# gradient filter & alt key (PC)



## mgolin (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm a bit confused... Read that holding the alt key & starting the gradient filter expanded the outer lines away from the center, & that's what I'm seeing. But also read that it allowed the gradient to start on the inside of the image, not the edge, & I'm not seeing that; the effect goes immediately to the edge.  What am I missing &/or mis-understanding?


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 7, 2014)

To me, your observations of what actually happens seems correct.
I have not read anything that talks about starting the GR mid-image though.

Tony Jay


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 7, 2014)

If you could give us the source of that "starting from the middle" piece it would be useful to check it out.


----------



## mgolin (Feb 10, 2014)

Author has been contacted & acknowledges the error which mis-led me.  Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 10, 2014)

No problems!

Tony Jay


----------

